# Network will only connect at 10 MBPS



## hydeme (Oct 1, 2003)

OK...my three home computers are connected through a network. All connected separately to the hub. We have DSL. Two of the computers connect at 100MBPS and the other will only connect at 10MBPS. When the network was first installed it would flash on and off that a network cable was unplugged, but we tested the cables and everything seemed to be working fine. We had to go into the Network Card options in XP and manually change the network card to only work at 10MBPS. That is the only was I can get the network to work on this computer. I know that the network card is compatible with 100MBPS because i just replaced it to see if that was the problem and it wasn't. I am not really sure if there is a fix or something, but I was just wondering if someone had some more information or any suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is a classic symptom of a cable with the pairs improperly wired. Try moving the cable from that machine to another machine, see if the problem moves with the cable.


----------



## funkenbooty (Jul 16, 2003)

What kind of card is the one that is giving you trouble?
What kind of hub? router? 
Have you tried different cable if possible? Just because they link doesnt mean that they couldnt be defective or routed to close to something that causes interference.
Did you try plugging into a different port on the hub?

Go get NetStat Live , it is a free utility that will show you the actual network speed.


----------



## hydeme (Oct 1, 2003)

Card: Intel 8255x-based PCI Ethernet Adapter (10/100)
Hub: DLink DI-604

I tried plugging it into a different port, yes.
I am going to try putting on of the other computers on this cable and see fi they mess up too.


----------



## hydeme (Oct 1, 2003)

OK...I tried another computer on the cable and it ran 100MBPS so it isn't the cable and has something to do with my computer. What should I do now?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd check in the Device Manager in the properties of the NIC. See if it happens to be configured for 10mbit operation.


----------



## funkenbooty (Jul 16, 2003)

Try Intel for an updated driver and or configuration utility


----------



## hydeme (Oct 1, 2003)

I don't see a NIC in the device manager?????


----------



## funkenbooty (Jul 16, 2003)

under Network Adapter


----------



## funkenbooty (Jul 16, 2003)

How long are the cables that only work at 10Mb?
Are they solid wire or stranded wire?


----------



## hydeme (Oct 1, 2003)

I don't have an NIC under network adapters. The cable works perfect with another computer. I am sure it isn't the cable. But it is really long. We had someone come set up our network for us. He didn't know what to do about the 10MBPS thing though. I don't know much about the networking. I have been trying to install new drivers, but I don't even know what kind of network card I have...it says nothing on it.


----------



## funkenbooty (Jul 16, 2003)

There was a PC that was moved to a new location farther from the router, using a longer cable connected to the same router port the PC had NO connectivity. Moved back to old location with original cable, PC had connectivity again. The longer cable was checked on a different PC and it worked. Finally set the NIC to 10Mb half duplex and the PC connected using the longer cable. The longer cable was made with stranded wire and was about 50 feet long. Stranded cable should not be used for more than 30 feet. Solid wire cables are good to 328 feet that is if they are in good condition. The reason the long cable worked on the other PC was probably because it had a better NIC and drivers. Not all NICs and cables are created equal. Solid wire cables are for behind the wall permanent installation. Solid wire is not designed to be moved around, coiled too tightly or bent and twisted; all this will degrade the performance.


----------



## funkenbooty (Jul 16, 2003)

http://www.theheadwaters.com/cables/faq.htm


----------



## hydeme (Oct 1, 2003)

hmmm....I think it is something with Windows XP. I had a computer with Windows ME that worked perfect before, but the windows XP one won't work. I have the NIC's set at 10MBPS because that is the only thing that will make the internet run, but I am dissatisfied and want it to run at 100MBPS. Is there some kind of fix from Windows? I know it isn't in Windows update, becasue I have installed everything available in Windows Update.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a variety of NIC's in XP machines, none of them have any issues running at 100mbps, AAMOF, I've never tried them at 10. This is either a driver or NIC issue.

It would help if you specified the exact model and brand of the NIC, as well as the driver version.


----------



## funkenbooty (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydeme:_
> *hmmm....I think it is something with Windows XP. I had a computer with Windows ME that worked perfect before, but the windows XP one won't work. I have the NIC's set at 10MBPS because that is the only thing that will make the internet run, but I am dissatisfied and want it to run at 100MBPS. Is there some kind of fix from Windows? I know it isn't in Windows update, becasue I have installed everything available in Windows Update. *


Are you saying that the computer that now has XP was previously running WinME and it then was working at 100Mb?

Or a separate WinME PC was on the same cable before at 100Mb?


----------

